# 1890****** calls from Landline! showing up without detail on bill!



## satin (31 Jan 2008)

Hi There,
I have very small question to ask. My phone bill this month is about 300+ Euros. I live on my own but in last four months my niece  was over. Suddenly in matter of four months my phone bill climbed from modest 50 euros or less for two months to whopping 400+ and the recent one is 300+. I do know looking at bill that calls were made abroad using 189099**** type of numbers while i was away at work. But since the way these numbers are reported in Eircom bill that u see 189099**** but not what number was dialed. I spoke to her few months (when i got 400+ bill) and explained that am not best of my capacity to pay such a big bill. But still same thing happened again. And when i asked yesterday why bill again is so High, i was told oh! it could be ur daughter(well my daughter only visit's me in once in a while) or niece told me i dun know where i made calls to(how lame is that??? )

My Real question is can i request Eircom or the company who owns this 189099**** number to give me details about every single call made using my facility for which i pay bill for?   Do i have right under Irish telecom regulations to get this information? I am ready to obey any formal procedures required for this?

Any input be of great help!

Thank you very much in advance.

Regards
S Murphy


----------



## gebbel (31 Jan 2008)

satin said:


> I do know looking at bill that calls were made abroad using 189099**** type of numbers while i was away at work. But since the way these numbers are reported in Eircom bill that u see 189099**** but


 
1890 numbers also apply to numbers within Ireland, for example Revenue and Banking 365 use them. In your case, it looks like your niece was calling chat-lines. You could call eircom and ask them to cancel the ability to dial this number.


----------



## satin (31 Jan 2008)

Thanks gebbel for reply.
problem here is one i its certainly not revenue number. As my niece isnt working here. She's on holidays. And i didnt want to disclose the full number, to prevent getting fuss from random telecom company.

But shame with call barring here in Ireland is:
i) you have got to tell them to bar premium numbers(no a number, everything premium will be barred).  If i switch on premium bar numbering option, it will stop all other premium calls too

ii) if i was ever to get rid of that service, i will have to again go through formal procedure to get it cancelled which can take weeks.


Where as in UK service providers like BT & others provide options of barring certain numbers as you wish and all that can be done at ur own leisure from home and enable/disable when u feel like.
But it seems we dont have anything such on irish lines. I called up eircom and asked what can i do, they said they are not in position to say anything... that was right on their part( but am looking for who to turn to, to get an answer)

Regards
S


----------



## Lauren (31 Jan 2008)

I'd get some kind of lock for the phone! Sounds like the neice is the problem here! How old is she?? How inconsiderate?


----------



## teachai (31 Jan 2008)

You may as well bar all premium numbers. Its highly unlikely that you're going to need them.


----------



## jnh (31 Jan 2008)

Be aware that 1890 are not premium numbers. They are callsave - meaning that it's the same cost as making a local call. So barring premium numbers (those starting with 15xx) will not stop these numbers. It sounds to me like your niece is from another country. Most international calling cards use callsave numbers. If your niece is using these during the (peak) daytime, the costs can mount up. Is ti possible to check that the number being called is for a calling card (it will not be a chatline - these will start with 15xx).

If this is the cause, you should suggest that your niece uses a calling card with a freephone (1800) number when calling from your phone (to the best of my knowledge, at least some of the calling cards have a choice of numbers to dial - using the freefone numbers will give them less minutes, but the phone owner will not be charged).


----------



## satin (31 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the input... The problem here is, she's not a kid..24 yr old young woman..n explained her on several occassion's. Calling cards..hmm..i didnt explore that area, she already did and sadly enough funds for those also went through my pocket.
Fair enough i do agree with idea of barring numbers, as most of time i use mobile. Land line is just for internet.

But one question remains unanswered, that whether it is possible to get detailed call list for numbers dialled using 1890******? Last thing i want is some stranger knocking on me door or my daughter getting blamed for something she had no part in.

Kind Regards
S


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

satin said:


> I do know looking at bill that calls were made abroad using 189099**** type of numbers while i was away at work.


What do you mean by this - the calls were via such a number from _Ireland _to abroad or from abroad to somewhere else and billed to your account?

At this stage do you know for sure that your niece and not somebody else is responsible?


----------



## gipimann (31 Jan 2008)

You also mentioned that you use your landline for Internet.  Do you use dial-up internet?  Could your computer have been hacked so that you're actually dialling long-distance numbers and not your usual number when you log on?


----------



## satin (31 Jan 2008)

gipimann said:


> You also mentioned that you use your landline for Internet.  Do you use dial-up internet?  Could your computer have been hacked so that you're actually dialling long-distance numbers and not your usual number when you log on?





Am using land line for broadband. And everything from IT point of view is protected.

And the calls am talking about were made using 1890****** to mainly abroad.  

is it possible to get which numbers were dialled using this facility 1890******, any office or people who own this number be any help ?

Kind Regards
S
Regards
S Murphy


----------



## Pee (31 Jan 2008)

Could someone be using a dial-up connection to the Internet (can't see why if BB is available) but it looks to me that the dial-up is hijacked. I can't see how the 1890 numbers are re-dialling an international number at a cost to you.


----------



## satin (31 Jan 2008)

Pee said:


> Could someone be using a dial-up connection to the Internet (can't see why if BB is available) but it looks to me that the dial-up is hijacked. I can't see how the 1890 numbers are re-dialling an international number at a cost to you.





sorry i didnt make myself clear. Internet access is openly avialable in home and to me niece as well. to use internet their no special config. You dont need any dial up at all. Its always on internet. 

Call pattern and to certain extent i think i know numbers (my phone is old and only store last ten dialled number) but me niece is blaming me daughter and on top of that i just came back from work, there have been again 3 calls made so country she's from and one to states.

These social networking kids are too much... anyways all i wanted to ask is how to get details of those 100's of call made to 1890******* number. Is their any office i can ring door off to get this?


Kind Regards
S


----------



## MB05 (31 Jan 2008)

Did you try ringing the 1890 number in question?  If it is an access number for a phone card it should bring you into a prompt system where you enter the card number etc.

Or maybe google the number.  You never know, if the number appears on a website it might shed some light on who owns it.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

satin said:


> anyways all i wanted to ask is how to get details of those 100's of call made to 1890******* number. Is their any office i can ring door off to get this?


If _eircom _can't give it to you then probably not at all. 

The thread is very confusing and you seem to be jumping to various conclusions and throwing in various rants which are just distracting from the central question.


----------



## werner (1 Feb 2008)

satin said:


> Hi There,
> I have very small question to ask. My phone bill this month is about 300+ Euros. I live on my own but in last four months my niece was over. Suddenly in matter of four months my phone bill climbed from modest 50 euros or less for two months to whopping 400+ and the recent one is 300+. I do know looking at bill that calls were made abroad using 189099**** type of numbers while i was away at work. But since the way these numbers are reported in Eircom bill that u see 189099**** but not what number was dialed. I spoke to her few months (when i got 400+ bill) and explained that am not best of my capacity to pay such a big bill. But still same thing happened again. And when i asked yesterday why bill again is so High, i was told oh! it could be ur daughter(well my daughter only visit's me in once in a while) or niece told me i dun know where i made calls to(how lame is that??? )
> 
> My Real question is can i request Eircom or the company who owns this 189099**** number to give me details about every single call made using my facility for which i pay bill for? Do i have right under Irish telecom regulations to get this information? I am ready to obey any formal procedures required for this?
> ...


 
You are entitled to a detailed breakdown of your called numbers.

Be aware that if you had a dial up connection for the internet prior to getting a Broad band enabled line, your original connection may still be present on your PC along with Broadband.

If the original connection is still present your PC. The PC may have been hijacked (hacked) totally unaware to your self or any one using it and it may automatically be dialing long distance calls and running up the bills you describe.

Any 1890 number is a "Call Save" number and any calls made to a 1890 number is at a local call rate. Check with Eircom to see your dialed numbers 

Are you sure your expensive calls are to 1890*** numbers?

Either way you are entitled to a detailed list of numbers dialed from your telephone supplier on request.

Call your service provider e.g. Eircom *freefone 1800 200 481 and describe to them your problem.
*


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2008)

If your phone line is connected to the broadband router only then I can't see how a dialup hijacker could be a culprit here. If, however, the phone line is connected to your broadband router but also still connected to your _PC_ modem (built-in or external) then it could be a possibility even if normal internet usage is via broadband.


----------



## Purple (1 Feb 2008)

I types four stars (like this****) in a post before and I get a warning fot breaking the posting rules. I hope all the people here get the same!


----------



## car (1 Feb 2008)

first [broken link removed] when I put 1890 99

Looks like someones trying to save you money when theyre dialing international, either that or its a way to avoid you identifying the number.    Im guessing  the latter..

I once had someone do that to me on my mobile phone where they asked could they use my phone to make one call, the call was to 11850 where they asked to get connected to a premium rate number they had set up.  Wasnt until the bill came through i seen how much the call cost.


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Feb 2008)

matches the prefixes used by Telestunt.ie, Telewise.ie, Dialwise.ie etc. for calls to many overseas destinations. But, as werner has already pointed out,



werner said:


> Any 1890 number is a "Call Save" number and any calls made to a 1890 number is at a local call rate. Check with Eircom to see your dialed numbers
> 
> Are you sure your expensive calls are to 1890*** numbers?


_[Edit: post crossed with car's]_


----------



## satin (2 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> If your phone line is connected to the broadband router only then I can't see how a dialup hijacker could be a culprit here. If, however, the phone line is connected to your broadband router but also still connected to your _PC_ modem (built-in or external) then it could be a possibility even if normal internet usage is via broadband.





Sorry i was away couldnt update this post. The thing is am pretty much certain where these calls went. Only problem is since the number is withheld only 1890****** shows up on the bill, thats why i started this post.

Still no one can answer how to get the detailled call list ..

And am using ****** , last thing i want is to prevent any telecom chasing me.

Kind Regards
S


----------



## ClubMan (2 Feb 2008)

satin said:


> And am using ****** , last thing i want is to prevent any telecom chasing me.


How are they going to know you from posting here? Can't you tell us which (virtual?) service provider the number belongs to? It might have eliminated the need for several earlier posts speculating about what might have happened!


----------

